# ليس لي آخر سواك



## mary naeem (4 يونيو 2010)

*ربي يسوع..
أنا تعبان **الخطية استنفزتني
**العار يُحيط بي
**عيناي مُطرقة بالأرض خجلاً منكَ
**الشيطان يتربص بي
والآن يضحك على هزيمتي *​*هل ستتركني يا إلهي ومخلصي القدوس؟*​​​​* ليس لي آخر سواك*​
* أنت نصيبي وفرحتي وأملي في الحياة*
* أنت قوتي*
* يا صخرتي لماذا نسيتني؟*
* كيف أعيش بدونك؟*
* لا تتركني يا ربي وإلهي*
* ولا تبعدني عنك*
* ليس عبد بلا خطية، ولا سيد بلا غفران*
*أنت عوني فلا تتركني أرجوك*
* اسندني بنعمتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 يونيو 2010)

آمين 

شكرا جدا جدا الرب يبارككم​


----------



## mary naeem (4 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> آمين ​
> 
> 
> شكرا جدا جدا الرب يبارككم​


 
شكراً على مرورك الغالي​


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسى ياقمر صلاة جميلة
ربنا يفرح قلبك
ينقل للصلوات*​


----------



## mary naeem (4 يونيو 2010)

شكراً لمرركم الغالي


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (5 يونيو 2010)

*



لا تتركني يا ربي وإلهي
ولا تبعدني عنك
ليس عبد بلا خطية، ولا سيد بلا غفران
أنت عوني فلا تتركني أرجوك
اسندني بنعمتك

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*امين*

*شكرا للصلاة الجدا طيبة *
*بركة المسيح لترعاك*​


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2010)

فعلاً مالناش معين غيره
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

اميــــن 
ميرررسى على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## christianbible5 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ليس عبد بلا خطية، ولا سيد بلا غفران
> أنت عوني فلا تتركني أرجوك*
> *اسندني بنعمتك*


*صلاة روعة... من القلب...*
*الرب يبارك حياتك...*
*اشكرك يا رب يا من انعمت علينا بدمك القدوس ومغفرة خطايانا...*
*ساعدني ان استمر كما الحال الامس واليوم...*
*انا سعيد جدا لاعيش كل لحظة في حضورك...*
*اطمع في المزيد يا رب...*
*اريد ان احبك اكثر واكثر...*
*زدني حبا... زدني ايمانا...*
*زدني حبا... زدني حبا بك...*
*يا من ملكت على قلبي ووجداني...*
*احبك يا يسوع زدني حبا...*


----------



## mary naeem (11 مايو 2011)

شكراً على مرركم الغالي


----------



## باتسى (11 مايو 2011)

نعم يا رب يسوع ليس عبد بلا خطيه ولا سيد بلا مغفره


----------



## mary naeem (11 مايو 2011)

شكراً على مرورك الغالي


----------

